#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-12
 * gmb lunches
<danilos> ah, lunch, good idea :) hi gmb btw :)
<bac> danilos: when you get back let's talk about bug 302449
<_mup_> Bug #302449: Uploading a file with the same name triggers a database constraint. <lp-translations> <oops> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by danilo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/302449 >
<danilos> bac, hey, I am actually working on it right now (still haven't had lunch, though I'll probably drop out for a bit to get some food)
<bac> danilos: ok, i have to eat too
<danilos> cool
<bac> there are a couple of problems.  one the tests blow up b/c the objects you get now are security proxied
<bac> that's easy to fix.  there is another proble in the call to query to get the list of blocked items is failing and i can't figure out why
<bac> when my dev box comes back up i'll push the branch where i've made some changes
<bac> danilos: ^^
<danilos> bac, yeah, I am looking at that particular problem right now (the sourcepackagerelease*.txt failure was an easy one to fix)
<bac> ok
<danilos> bac, btw, thanks for looking into it, I appreciate that
<danilos> bac, I really look forward to your changes, so do let me know once you push them up
<bac> ok.
<bac> right now my laptop is not booting.  :(
<danilos> bac, should I guess at an oneiric upgrade? :/
<bac> danilos: nope...  it was the other side of my dual boot attempting to install a security patch post-boot
<danilos> bac, btw, my factory change was broken: I removed the entry.status setting completely which caused the test failures here (someone said earlier how we should have tests for factory methods)
<danilos> bac, ah-ha, interesting that mac does that as well
<gary_poster> danilos!  you have some news?
<danilos> gary_poster, unfortunately, no, still a student :/
<gary_poster> danilos oh :-(
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb call in 1-ish
<bac> a-ok
<gary_poster> danilos, skype?
<danilos> gary_poster, I was on, but it seems to have crashed
<danilos> (like a minute ago)
<gary_poster> ack danilos ping me when I should retry
<danilos> gary_poster, please retry
<bac> danilos: my branch is at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/danilo-302449
<bac> it is really unsurprising, just a sprinkling of rsp where necessary
<danilos> bac, cool, thanks
<bac> danilos: any idea why getBlockableDirectories returns nothing?
<danilos> bac, yeah, that's what I mentioned above: my factory change removed the setting of the entry status field, so it was never set to BLOCKED
<bac> danilos: oh, sorry, didn't see that message
<danilos> bac, btw, I can't seem to get to your branch
<bac> odd
<bac> try this spelling lp:~bac/launchpad/danilo-302449
<danilos> bac, Launchpad seems to think the same if I look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad
<danilos> bac, I did already
<bac> danilos: my bad.  try now.
<danilos> bac, cool, it worked, I've merged your changes now, thanks again
<bac> danilos: np.
<bac> gmb: you have time for a pre-imp about bug 831991 ?
<_mup_> Bug #831991: When the Janitor autoconfirms a bug, it should explain why <escalated> <ubuntu-qa> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/831991 >
<gmb> bac: Certainly. I'll just start skype
<bac> bac: and i'll stop spotify
 * danilos -> out, see ya tomorrow
 * gary_poster goes to lunch
 * bac <- food
<gary_poster> The result of approx 6 hours of blood sweat and tears trying to get some tests to pass:
<gary_poster> bzr diff | wc -l
<gary_poster> 55
<gary_poster> ...sigh... :-)
<bac> hey gary_poster
<gary_poster> hey bac.  sorry, I was in full screen terminal mode
<gary_poster> what's up
<bac> hey i wanted to ask about auto-confirmation of bugs
<bac> bug 831991 implies that having dupes would autoconfirm a bug
<_mup_> Bug #831991: When the Janitor autoconfirms a bug, it should explain why <escalated> <ubuntu-qa> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/831991 >
<bac> but the code shows otherwise
<gary_poster> bac, it is supposed to.  Note that "also affects" is affected by dupes
<gary_poster> so perhaps that's what is confusing you?
<bac> it re-evaluates when a bug is duped...but only marks it if affected by >1 peeps
<bac> so just having a dupe does not autoconfirm
<gary_poster> bac, ah true.
<bac> is that correct?
<gary_poster> yes, bac
<bac> and as designed?
<gary_poster> yes, bac.  Let me make sure we're clear
<gary_poster> if a bug is duped, then "also affects" is adjusted by the people who are in the new dupe(s) but not already existing
<gary_poster> so if I make a bug
<gary_poster> and then a second
<gary_poster> and I mark the second as a dupe
<gary_poster> then perhaps it is re-evaluated
<gary_poster> but the number will not increase
<gary_poster> however
<gary_poster> if I make a bug
<gary_poster> and then you make a bug
<gary_poster> and I marke yours as a dupe
<gary_poster> then "also affects" will increase by one
<gary_poster> and so the code will be triggered
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> (the same happens in other scenarios,
<gary_poster> like I make a bug
<gary_poster> I make another bug
<gary_poster> the second bug "affects you"
<bac> but, a bug will get autoconfirmed only the number of affected users is > 1
<gary_poster> and then the second bug is a dupe of the first
<gary_poster> yes bac
<bac> ok,
<bac> i found that surprising due to the comment in the bu
<bac> bug
<bac> thanks for the clarification
 * gary_poster looks at bug...
<gary_poster> yeah, comment is confusing
<gary_poster> np
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-13
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in a minute
<gmb> ack
<bac> ok
<danilos> ack
<danilos> oh, I just heard from a friend about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmers'_Day, /me goes to canonicaladmin.com :)
<benji> gary_poster: I just entered a vacation day for the 22nd to take Katie to the super-duper heart specialist in Richmond.
<gary_poster> ack benji, thanks for heads up
<Ursinha> gary_poster, hi
<Ursinha> are you  there?
<gary_poster> Hey Ursinha
<benji> I really wanted to finish up the newline thing before lunch but couldn't because I've been distracted but now hunger is distracting me.  It's a vicious cycle.  ;)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac & benji, I have a quick conversation topic for both of you.  Are you available for a Skype call?
<bac> yep
<benji> yep
<gary_poster> cool, I'll call you
<bac> fire when ready
 * benji dons the Headset of Justice.
<bac> gary_poster: we got DL to move our flight to earlier to give us more time in case of POTUS-ocalypse at RDU and they did it for free.
<gary_poster> wow, bac, go DL.
<bac> yeah, i thought it was pretty civil of them.  of course, it is in their best interest to have two fewer people to deal with when it all goes to hell
<gary_poster> heh
 * gary_poster running
<gary_poster> bye y'all
<bac> bye
<bac> benji: bored?  fancy a quick review?
<benji> bac: sorry, I'm not here right now.  please leave a message at the beep
<bac> good call
<bac> i'll ask the alert antipodeans
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-14
<danilos> bac, benji, gmb: call time?
<gmb> Oh, blimey, that.
<benji> yep
 * benji reboots
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-15
<gmb> bac, benji, danilos call in 2.
<danilos> ack :)
<bac> hi gmb, sorry i missed the call.  i'm working west coast hours today and tomorrow.
<bac> so the call came was a bit early
<gmb> bac: Yeah, we realised. It's okay, we didn't have anything important to say really.
<bac> gmb: fwiw, my branch for bug 828572 was pulled back to active since francis had a better approach.  that's what i'm working on today
<_mup_> Bug #828572: bugs are marked incomplete_with_response if users or scripts change the status / tags immediately after setting the status <escalated> <ubuntu-qa> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/828572 >
<gmb> Cool
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-16
<benji> gmb, danilos: call in a couple of minutes or when I figure out how to make a conference call in Skype, whichever is later; too early for bac still, methinks
<danilos> benji, shall we perhaps move call to a bit later so we get bac to participate as well?
<benji> that's fine with me; if he's working 8:00 Pacific time, the call would be in about three hours
<benji> danilos: will you still be around then?
<danilos> benji, for conf call in skype, you select multiple people by ctrl-clicking them, right click and "start conference call"
<danilos> benji, yeah, that'd be a great time to wrap up my day
<danilos> what does gmb think?
<benji> thanks for the tip
<benji> gmb thinks it's a good idea (because he's not on skype right now)
<gmb> Yes, that's a good idea.
 * gmb forcekills skype
<benji> heh
<danilos> excellent, so let's have it in 2h59m from now :)
<benji> motion carried
 * danilos reboots and hopefully everything still works after that
<bac> hey everyone
<bac> are you waiting on me for the call, gmb, benji, danilos?
<gmb> bac: Yep.
<danilos> bac, hi, yeah, we decided we like you today :)
<bac> that's so sweet
 * bac launches skype
<bac> when are we going to start doing google hangouts?
<danilos> skype is dead for me now :/
<bac> gmb: so nowish?  or when danilos gets skype resurrected
<gmb> benji's supposed to be on the hook for this one :).
<gmb> danilos: You're at EoD now aren't you?
<bac> ok
<danilos> gmb, not yet
<gmb> danilos: Any idea how long it'll take to kick Skype into shape?
<benji> I'm fine with doing it any time.  25 minutes from now is the current plan.
<bac> i need to grab some food, so before would be better...and allow danilos to disappear sooner.
<gmb> benji: Well, you're the gary-substitute.
<gmb> I'm happy to defer to you :)
<benji> just like Gary but with 10% less height
<danilos> ok, skype is back, oneiric ia32-libs are installed entirely differently :)
<danilos> benji, bac, gmb: if bac wants a call earlier, we can do it as well :)
<bac> benji, gmb, danilos: now?
<benji> yep, here we go
<gmb> Yep
<danilos> bac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/480123
<_mup_> Bug #480123: Milestone names/version should be unique to series <escalated> <linaro> <lp-registry> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by danilo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/480123 >
#launchpad-yellow 2012-09-10
<gmb> benji, gary_poster: FYI, Claude got rejected by Mark.
<gary_poster> gmb, !
<benji> gmb: darn; you may want to switch to an unlogged channel ;)
<gmb> Haha.
